
Someone bought HTTP://vim.dev and redirected it to the official Emacs project - lawlorino
https://twitter.com/fatih/status/1101433051723321344
======
jordigh
As a general rule, the Emacs faith does not proselytise.

That being said, welcome to the GNU side, oh brethren! Your official Texinfo
manuals and GNU Emacs reference cards are already in the electronic post.
Elisp services begin at nine and conclude with the working day, although you
are free (according to the terms of the GNU General Public License version 3,
or at your option, any later version) to continue for as long as you wish.

------
rvense
My company's slack has :vim: and :emacs: custom emoticons.

They're both Emacs logos.

~~~
dexen
So you are saying Emacs needs twice the space? Or perhaps twice the marketing
push?

~~~
rvense
I'm mostly saying one of my colleagues has a bad taste in editors.

------
cannonedhamster
Nano is the one true text editor. Easy to use, does what I want and no arcane
text rules.

!wq

------
tyingq
Had me curious as to which dev domains are still available.

The domain search for ".dev" domains on Google is broken for me:
[https://domains.google/tld/dev/](https://domains.google/tld/dev/) I go there,
enter a proposed domain, and click the search button.

It asks you to sign in, then just shows me a header with a blank page. Like
this: [https://imgur.com/a/7MgLQx1](https://imgur.com/a/7MgLQx1)

Edit: Hmm. Access to XMLHttpRequest at
'[https://accounts.google.com/ServiceLogin?[long](https://accounts.google.com/ServiceLogin?\[long)
query cut out]' has been blocked by CORS policy: No 'Access-Control-Allow-
Origin' header is present on the requested resource.

~~~
CrazyCatDog
Google ran a descending auction for the domains--that ended yesterday. Today
you can buy remaining domains at a fixed price.

~~~
tyingq
You can't search for any though. It's broken with CORS errors.

------
Insanity
It's like rickrolling someone :D Mandatory to mention, but I prefer Vim.

[edit] emacs.dev seems to be available still, so it's not to late to make it
redirect to the vim website!

------
CrazyCatDog
This is so awesome---it's Chevy vs Ford in the digital age, we just need those
Calvin and Hobbes stickers for the rear window

